# wow! don't know how i got along without this



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Denis

Been looking at one of these. How firmly does the blade lock into place?

Lew


----------



## jSchrock (Dec 28, 2008)

Glad to see you like it. I've saw one but wasn't sure it was worth it.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

the blade locks into place good enough. but i don't really use it in any applications where i need to lock the blade. mostly its for tool setup and checking things.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

I saw them too on a Rockler email. Pretty neat!!


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

the Wixey looks like a better deal than the one I bought from Lee Valley, it does not even show a brand name, the blade is on top of the readout window, it has a cutout frame around the readout, the frame blocks the reading for about the first 1 to 22 degrees after that it is ok, I guess that is why I got such a good deal on it,
I think around $30.


----------



## lwoodt (Dec 22, 2008)

i just got one myself and it works great.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

I have one also and you are right it works!!


----------



## Microsuffer (Aug 21, 2008)

They are a cool toy with serious use. I put one on my wish list and found one under the tree at Christmas. The manufacturer was kind enough to include a spare battery.


----------



## Festool4 (Jan 21, 2008)

Mine works fine, but have found more uses for the digital angle gauge and height gauge.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Interesting tool Dennis. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

I also got one for Christmas since they were on sale at Rockler. Great tool and really useful to align blades, square up assemblies and I'm sure I'll find more uses as I go along. I also have the Wixey Angle Gauge which has made a world of difference in adjusting my table saw and miter saw blades. Wixey makes some nice tools and their customer service is superb - I had a question about the Angle Gauge and received an email from Mr. Wixey, himself, within two hours!

Jim


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I bought mine to correctly set my Makita CSMS as the stops weren't anywhere close to accurate. It was a lot cheaper than sending to Makita and paying them $175 for an up grade repair. I've found it indispensable.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I have one and use it a lot!

Two complaints a. the battery doesn't last. I've gotten into the habit of pulling the battery after a project is done. and b. the locking mechanism, on mine, is too difficult to set without changing the angle I'm trying to maintain.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Another must have digital tool!
In measuring lengths, rulers, calipers (dial/vernier/digital) are wonderful but for angles a digital tool it almost a must because long angle cuts turn out disastrous with only minutes of error!

I found this out the hard way trying to make a gap less miter joint across four 10" boards.

Going to get one soon!


----------



## restored (Sep 2, 2012)

I have had mine for at least 5 years, and it never worked. One of those things when I go back to Rockler I'll bring it. Forget, took out a couple months ago, to try again. Nothing, I can find the product on Wixey's site, but their instructions are real clear and simple. I can't find info as to where the battery is or what battery it requires. I just got there WR 100 digital calipers for Christmas, Nowhere is there any info on how to remove the battery holder to insert the new battery. Not even on their site. I was afraid I would break it before I had a chance to use it. I now know why it is one of the only replacement parts, you can buy. The tool works awesome, very happy. But I can understand why the directions don't say pry off the battery holder from the tiny slot below. They would be replacing all these for nothing. Better off not to even mention it. I will take a better look at my angle gauge and look for a small slot. Maybe this didn't come with the battery installed either, and I misplace the battery, as they don't have the nice case like the WR100.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

> I have had mine for at least 5 years, and it never worked. One of those things when I go back to Rockler I ll bring it. Forget, took out a couple months ago, to try again. Nothing, I can find the product on Wixey s site, but their instructions are real clear and simple. I can t find info as to where the battery is or what battery it requires. I just got there WR 100 digital calipers for Christmas, Nowhere is there any info on how to remove the battery holder to insert the new battery. Not even on their site. I was afraid I would break it before I had a chance to use it. I now know why it is one of the only replacement parts, you can buy. The tool works awesome, very happy. But I can understand why the directions don t say pry off the battery holder from the tiny slot below. They would be replacing all these for nothing. Better off not to even mention it. I will take a better look at my angle gauge and look for a small slot. Maybe this didn t come with the battery installed either, and I misplace the battery, as they don t have the nice case like the WR100.
> 
> - restored


Takes a CR 2032 battery

Battery compartment located as per this image-









Sometimes it takes a little wiggling to get the battery holder free from the body.


----------

